# Friday Morning ride in Monrovia



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2016)

Kinda last minute, but a couple of us locals are planning to go for a ride from Monrovia, through Bradbury,Duarte and into Azusa. Plan is to meet up in Old Town Monrovia, head East and get onto the Duarte Bike Trail until it ends at Royal Oaks Park. Continue East on Royal Oaks, head South on Encanto Pkwy.  Cross the bridge & head North on the San Gabriel River Trail until it meets HWY 39. Then we'll head South down 39 to downtown Azusa for a bit. Depending on when we roll into Azusa,we'll grab breakfast or lunch. Then either ride back home or hop on the Goldline back to M-Town. If anyone wants to join us, post or PM. Hoping to start at about 8:30-9am. Mike
https://www.traillink.com/trail/duarte-recreational-trail.aspx
https://www.traillink.com/trail/san-gabriel-river-trail.aspx


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Kinda last minute, but a couple of us locals are planning to go for a ride from Monrovia, through Bradbury,Duarte and into Azusa. Plan is to meet up in Old Town Monrovia, head East and get onto the Duarte Bike Trail until it ends at Royal Oaks Park. Continue East on Royal Oaks, head South on Encanto Pkwy.  Cross the bridge & head North on the San Gabriel River Trail until it meets HWY 39. Then we'll head South down 39 to downtown Azusa for a bit. Depending on when we roll into Azusa,we'll grab breakfast or lunch. Then either ride back home or hop on the Goldline back to M-Town. If anyone wants to join us, post or PM. Hoping to start at about 8:30-9am. Mike
> https://www.traillink.com/trail/duarte-recreational-trail.aspx
> https://www.traillink.com/trail/san-gabriel-river-trail.aspx




I got your last minute!
I'm on my way



Heading to Mike's house send me a text if there's a better place to go.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2016)

Does our ride include the falls?




OC rider up here today; I wannabe a foothill flyer... It's already getting hot; let's ride!


----------



## hellshotrods (Sep 30, 2016)

I saw you guys !!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2016)

Good times!!! Thanks Scott and especially Mark 333 for making the trek out here. Awesome ride with some killer scenery. I think we should make it a future Foothill Flyers route!


----------



## okozzy (Sep 30, 2016)

Like it!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2016)

Bump that ride with unposted pics...















I had a great time; thanks for lunch.


----------

